

Ubuntu Desktop will eventually (16.04?) switch to Snappy packages by default - mseri
http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html

======
nailer
Direct link for those wondering what Snappy packages are:
[http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/canonical-announces-snappy-
ub...](http://www.webupd8.org/2014/12/canonical-announces-snappy-ubuntu-
core.html)

